# Ambulance worker arrested on scene



## MMiz (Dec 2, 2008)

*Ambulance worker arrested on scene *

ALBUQUERQUE (KRQE) - An ambulance worker was arrested for battery against a police officer during an emergency call on Thanksgiving.

It's a situation when officers and ambulance employees need to work together, but the events that unfolded two days ago have the departments divided.

One 911, yet two different stories of what happened inside a northeast Albuquerque home as police and an Albuquerque Ambulance employee tried to save a suicidal woman.

 "We had an Albuquerque Ambulance employee get in the way of an officer trying to do her job," Albuquerque Police Department Officer Nadine Hamby said.

Read more!


----------



## RailFan77 (Dec 2, 2008)

This is one of those few times when I have to side with the officer.  Though it is easy for one to want to side with the EMT, the officer had a duty to make sure everyone was safe at that scene.  First rule of EMS is scene safety.
If the person was acting irrational and needed to be restrained by law enforcement, than that EMT could have easily waited until PD did their job and then treated (whether that pt was in handcuffs or just calmed).

The one additional thing to consider, is that if this person was truly suicidal and that officer didn't do their job, that person could have easily grabbed a weapon (or even that officer's gun) and harmed themselves and others as well.


----------



## firecoins (Dec 2, 2008)

there are not enough facts to side with anyone.  Almost always in these articles vital facts are missing.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 2, 2008)

firecoins said:


> there are not enough facts to side with anyone.  Almost always in these articles vital facts are missing.



Yep...and the other thing that is always true in these types of situations is that BOTH sides did something wrong.


----------



## Bosco578 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Zap*

At least the officer did not Taser the attendant.....Priceless


----------



## firecoins (Dec 3, 2008)

Bosco578 said:


> At least the officer did not Taser the attendant.....Priceless



we don't know that yet.


----------



## bstone (Dec 3, 2008)

"The officer told Stump that the patient was acting aggressively, so the officer attempted to restrain her. That's when Stump allegedly grabbed the officer and told her to "let go of my patient," according to the criminal complaint."

That doesn't make any sense. I've had the police restrain many psych patients and never once had an issue. There is something missing from this story- something big. An EMT usually doesn't batter a police officer due to the latter restraining a suicidal psych patient.


----------



## DT4EMS (Dec 3, 2008)

ffemt8978 said:


> Yep...and the other thing that is always true in these types of situations is that BOTH sides did something wrong.




I would have to agree with this statement. I was already familiar with this and posted it in the "Once and for all who owns the scene" thread. 

Stuff like this never ends well regardless. I would speculate there was something going on between the two or their agencies prior to this incident.

Stay Safe,

Kip


----------



## Sasha (Dec 3, 2008)

"Tried to save"? Does that mean they didn't save her? ooooh boy, that's one big lawsuit just waiting to happen.

There aren't enough facts to tell, I agree. It doesn't describe what the officer viewed as agressive, or if she was actually pushed or her hand grabbed, or anything.


----------

